# North Florida Gathering IIII



## pineywoods

*North Florida on April 16,17, and 18th*. Property is just west of Tallahassee, Fl. any and all are more than welcome. Its not a bad drive from a lot of places and is not far off of I-10. This will probably be the only gathering for the year here so if you can make it lets here from you. We will have camping on site we have lots of space for tents and have power and water for several RV's as well. There is a campground with cabins and many motels not far away too. If you have any questions or need directions just send me a PM. This property is out in the woods but we do have water and power and a few other amenities the camp area is a couple acres of cleared land. Heres a few links to past Gatherings

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=72327

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=73023

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=75906

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=76720

Heres some Hotel and campground/cabin info for those that may need it

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=70509&page=3


----------



## shooterrick

Sandy and I are planning on coming to this one.


----------



## sumosmoke

Rick - it'd be great to see you and Sandy again. 

I'll be there!!


----------



## solaryellow

I can't commit just yet, but if I can I will make this.


----------



## scpatterson

Jerrry I can promise that if Im in teh country we are coming. Misses and I have talked about thsi sevral times since we left...I will let you know as soon as I can..We will be bringing our camper if we make it..


----------



## rio_grande

Save me a campin spot, If I can make it I will be there...


----------



## DanMcG

I really like to make this one, but I really would know till the time comes. Thanks for the invite Piney.


----------



## irishteabear

Count me in.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






That gives you plenty of time to work on making sure it doesn't rain this time, Jerry.


----------



## mballi3011

Count me and the wife in and we want another Rv spot. I hope to be in the country too but i'm sure we will and I think I'll just but my name on the same spot as last years. I know I'll put up a Mail Box. I will see you soon for the sausage and bacon weekend too.


----------



## richoso1

Some guys have all the luck.


----------



## coyote

sounds like a wonderfull event and looks like the past ones have been great. here is every ones chance to meet and have a toast and pig out on great viddles cooked by all.


----------



## grouper sandwich

I'll be there with the wife and kids.


----------



## scpatterson

Well looks like Im gonna be eating fried rice instead....Im kicking and screaming though so maybe I can get it changed...will advise


----------



## jaxgatorz

Count me in !!


----------



## pineywoods

Hopefully we'll have some great weather this time around. We've had hot we've had cold and we've had rain maybe this one will be perfect we've had that too and would be nice to see again


----------



## grouper sandwich

Is the Swedish Bikini Team still slated to work the Lang?


----------



## scpatterson

I thought it was you and Jerry running the Lang.....IN A CAMO THONG!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rio_grande

Suits me fine :) Keep the ritas and oysters flowing and I won't know the diffrence. 

I am trying to get a hog hunt squared away right before that so we may be able to supply some meat. 
I asked for the weened off and it was granted on a conditional basis,,, not shure what the conditions were??


----------



## grouper sandwich

Rita's, oysters and wild piggy meat. Man, that sounds like a party in and of itself right there!


----------



## flash

Never know, this may be the year


----------



## pineywoods

Hmm seems I've heard that before


----------



## pineywoods

I'm thinking maybe we should do some lamb and goat I have never had either and I think its time. If you haven't tried either or both then its time for you too if you like them great if you don't thats ok we'll still have pork, beef, and poultry. I'll bet we even manage to have oysters again


----------



## irishteabear

It all sounds good to me.  Hope I can make it.


----------



## flash

Can't help it when you always plan these things during a Mother/Daughter get together. Hard to tear them apart


----------



## rio_grande

Agree on the goat,, it is awsome and simple, salt pepper and cook.


----------



## alblancher

Maybe you'll be able to cook goat in a way that makes it edible, probably just had some done pourly a couple of times but I am willing to give it another shot

Still a way away but are you interested in boiling some crawfish?  Should be a good time of the season for them.  If anybody wants to learn how to boil I can probably bring them live (5 hr drive?).  Or I can just boil them the night before and ice them.

If you Florida guys get them all the time I can look at bringing something else.

Hey Jerry,
with the back still giving me problems can you recommend a hotel or campground cabin in the area.  Not sure a good nights sleep on the ground would be a good thing.

Al


----------



## pineywoods

Al hopefully the goat is good if not we'll have plenty of other stuff. Crawfish does sound. There are several motels and a campground that rents small cabins. Any brand motel you prefer? The campground is the Chattahoochee KOA.


----------



## alblancher

Should I look for hotels in Chattahoochee or in Quincey?  Which is closer.  KOA or the hotels?

I'm sure if you're doing the goat it will be great.  Look forward to trying it again.  

Al


----------



## pineywoods

Al Quincy would be the place and more the exits to Quincy then in town. There are several hotels at I-10 and Hwy 267 and a couple at I-10 and Hwy 90 either one isn't a bad drive. The KOA is not a bad drive either but the cabins don't have bathrooms or TV's basically just a bed and a/c or heat but you'd prolly be here most of the time anyway. When we first bought the property I stayed at several of the hotels and the ones at I-10 and 267 seemed like they are a little closer then I put the 5th wheel at the KOA for months and that was close too. Check out this thread for names and phone numbers I'm sure the rates have changed and may be even cheaper at some 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...thering&page=3


----------



## rio_grande

I would Jump at the chance for some real crawfish What we get at home is not exactly representitive of the gulf coast flavors I had last time I was there :)

Looking forward to this more each day.


----------



## alblancher

Thanks Piney,  I'll check it out.  Didn't realize there was already a link on the site.

Rio,  like everyone else I love sharing part of my heritage.  The boil is the social event where everyone stands around with a beer soaking in the smells and flavors of the pepper, lemon, garlic and spices in the boil.  Hot crawfish right out the pot, if you have never had them, are like donuts hot out the grease,  there is nothing better.

Al


----------



## rio_grande

I bet AL. All we get here is frozen to reheat. The crawfish we have here are so tiny they are not worth messing with.


----------



## pineywoods

Crawfish sounds great I have a couple burners and large pots around here. I hope we have plenty of people show up to eat all the food we have planned 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 It should be another great time with good people


----------



## sumosmoke

Alright folks, it's about time to start getting some head counts together as the Event will be here before we know it. 

Besides myself, Brian (grouper sandwich), Mark (Mballi), and Mike (JaxGatorz), who else is making plans to attend? 

The grocery fund will be in effect and I'll chip in a nice bottle of single malt scotch (since Brian got us started on this *fun* tradition at the last gathering) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .

Hoping to see some new, and old, faces!


----------



## solaryellow

I will not be able to attend.


----------



## irishteabear

I'm still hoping to attend.  I'll contribute towards the grocery fund unless I can hitch a ride down with someone.


----------



## alblancher

I'm still planning on coming.  Right now crawfish are very expensive and small.  The price should drop quite a bit and their quality should improve as it warms up.  If it ever warms up.  My wife is insisting on another vacation after spending our last one stuck in an Arkansas Hospital with me so I have to fit that in before now and the middle of April.  

As we get closer I'll need a count for Friday night so we know how many sacks to get. 

Piney,  I'll pm you about the pots and burner so I don't have to haul my stuff up there.

Al


----------



## rio_grande

As of now we are in with no expectation of it changing. Looks like it will be the whole family and maybee dad if some things work out. We will see.. Regardless at least I will be headed to florida that weekend.


----------



## grouper sandwich

Mmmmmm, crawdads!


----------



## mballi3011

Yea you can count of me and the wife and I'll be looking for the whole goats too. I'll be getting back with you there Jerry or Laurel on that request. Now I also really like the crawfish idea but remember me and the wife are fat kids and we loved the mudbugs.


----------



## gatorcamper

I would love to make this one. I missed last years. I have a camper, are there any electric sites left or is it first come? If not, what is the closest State Park to you. What is the address?


----------



## pineywoods

I still have spots with 30 amp electric and water


----------



## rio_grande

Jerry with all those propane tanks you putting on a reverse flow building workshop,,,,

LOL

Looking forward to this trip!!


----------



## pineywoods

I wish we were Jeff but I still have lots of stuff to get before starting any builds. 

I hope people are making plans to attend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shooterrick

Sandy and I are attending with her cinnimon rolls and all.  LOL


----------



## rio_grande

Hope everyone else is fired up about this. Had about 20 minutes down time today and what came to mind? How long is it before I leave for Jerrys :)
Little over 1 month away.. Lets start making some plans and let me know what we can contribute. 
I think I have a couple goat shoulders in the freezer. As usual everyone can plan on some homeade summer sausage... If that is we don't eat it all before everyone arrives... 

Come on folks I cant be the only one fired up about this...


----------



## sumosmoke

I echo Jeff's comments about being fired up and ready for some fun and good times at the Gathering. Jerry and his wife, Karen, are extremely gracious hosts (to say the least) and his place is fun for all. 

Mark (Mballi) and I are going to get together on the general grocery list, soon and will shoot out a note asking for those that will be contributing. We'll be purchasing the essentials for breakfast, lunch, and dinner. In the past, it's averaged about $25 per SMF person (which includes their family) but as more people contribute, the less it will be. 

Can't wait for those darn cinnamon rolls, Rick and Sandy!! Will be great to see ya again!


----------



## rio_grande

MMM Cinimon rolls,,,, I better bring some milk!!


----------



## sumosmoke

Better add a cigarette to the end of them. They're THAT good!


----------



## rio_grande

that is halarious...


----------



## pineywoods

Now ya'll know those cinnamon rolls are homemade so as the host I guess I better eat the first whole pan of them you know just to make sure they are fit to eat 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Well maybe just because I've had them before and know how good they are yummmmmmmmmmm


----------



## shooterrick

You are kind Jerry.  I know they arent worth a dmmm.  As a good husband I will eat them so Sandy doesnt feel bummed.  LOL


----------



## rio_grande

Having been in similar situations Rick, one biskit incident comes to mind, I have found that if others join in and consume said foul food that it makes the offending cook feel even better. So Rick I too will bite the bullet and help you out cause that is just the kind of guy I am... :) :)


----------



## grouper sandwich

Justin, Alicia and I will be making home made biscuits and sausage gravy one of the mornings for breakfast. My suggestion is to bring stretchy pants and prilosec.


----------



## sumosmoke

Brian - that sounds sooo good!!

For anyone that hasn't caught on, gluttony will be the main star at this Gathering.


----------



## pineywoods

You mean you don't think we'll starve all weekend


----------



## pineywoods

I think after this past weekend we'll have some bacon for breakfast


----------



## sumosmoke

Yahoo!! Only a few more weeks, folks!


----------



## grouper sandwich

Counting down the days!


----------



## pineywoods

Ok ya'll were getting closer i hope you've made plans to attend. We like seeing all the friends that have attended past gatherings but we would also like to make some new friends so ya'll come see us for a day or the weekend the more the better


----------



## bamafan

Piney I would love to haul the new rig over and met you fine folks but it is my aniversery that weekend.After 27 years you would think the women would have some understanding!! Hopfully I'm free for the next one. That's only a couple of hours from me!


----------



## pineywoods

Well you don't have to drag the smoker over I was only joking but hey bring the wife and spend the anniversary with a crowd after all its been 27 years 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Oh and my wife and I will be celebrating our 28th this year


----------



## bamafan

Piney, I just found out my daughters are in a dance competetion in Panama City that weekend and my better half will be there with them so I might be able to make it after all. I assume cold beverages are allowed? Will have to see if I can get a day off work that Friday. Is there plenty of space for a tent? How about bathrooms? If I can work it out I'll try and load up on butts on base here. Usally 1.01 a pound or less if I can catch them on sale!


----------



## pineywoods

Plenty of room for a tent and I already have a case of butts. We're not all that far from Panama City either oh and bring what you want to drink


----------



## sumosmoke

Hope you can make it, Bamafan. Would love to have another member of the Tide family to buddy up with! Roll Tide Roll!!

Jerry - I'll send Mark a PM and start to get the grocery list together. I'm really looking forward to seeing you again, buddy


----------



## bamafan

Sumo, trying to work on my schedule and if I can make it trying to figure out what to bring to cook. Piney said he already has a case of butts. Hopefully I pick up the new smoker in a couple of weeks and have time to burn it in and can drag it over. From looking at the past pictures it looks like a free for all on the cooking?


----------



## mballi3011

I'm getting things ready for the trip not sure what I bringing yet but I'll be there in something. But I cann't wait for this one and I have a bunch of baggy pants too. Homemade cinnamon rolls but jerry you are going to eat a whole pan shucks Rock can the wife make 2-3 pans I'll help if she needs.??


----------



## sumosmoke

In all honesty, Jerry has so much food already stocked that it's not necessary to bring another piece of meat (or meats) to smoke, as well as the smoker. By no means am I discouraging you to bring something you might have a taste for, but for the most part, we are usually set and have more food than the town itself, can manage to eat in a day. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just worry 'bout getting there and bringing your beverage of choice. The rest will be taken care of.


----------



## rio_grande

We are fired up about the trip. Planning to bring some summer sausage and some goat. not sure what else. Let me know if you need anything special Laurel.


----------



## sumosmoke

Will do, Jeff, thanks! Just worry about getting your group down here so we can see ya!


----------



## alblancher

I'll know after Good Friday about the crawfish.  Boiled a couple of sacks Saturday and they are starting to get a bit bigger and cheaper.  Looks like Liz has to do something for the in-laws that weekend so I'll probably just leave her home.

Anybody traveling I-10 from the west want to meet in Slidell and share a ride let me know.  How about all you new Louisiana members.  If you want to learn how to do it right this is the place.  

Al


----------



## bamafan

Piney things are looking good for me to be able to be there after work on Friday. Looking forwar to it. You have PM


----------



## pineywoods

Cool glad to hear your going to make it. We are in the woods but only 10-12 miles from town if you find you need something once you get here. Its looking like we may have a pretty good turn out and hopefully a few others will decide they can make it as well.


----------



## bamafan

How many people are you expecting?


----------



## sumosmoke

With families and all, I'd expect no less than 20 people?


----------



## jaxgatorz

Unless things at work change , it appears that i won't be able to make it this year..Maybe i'll get lucky..I'm gonna miss seeing everyone..For those of you thinking about going, you really should.. It's a blast and Jerry and Karen are great hosts..Laurel and Brian, have a snort of single malt for me !!


----------



## irishteabear

I won't be able to make the gathering this time.  Between the cost of airfare and starting a new job, it's just not going to happen.


----------



## sumosmoke

Dang Mike, will definitely miss you at this one. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I even had a special 'bama t-shirt to wear for you Gator fans 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .

Dawn - hope you can make it another time.


----------



## mballi3011

Man sorry to hear that now Mike cause I was gonna see if you wanted to tag team the RV cause we have family from baltimore coming in and we both cann't leave them here alone. Oh well and Laurel there will still be enough GATOR fans there for you now.


----------



## jaxgatorz

Hey Mark, don't count me completely out yet.. Things change fast where i work..If i do end up going i DO wanna split the RV with ya...Plus, who wouldn't wanna see another bama shirt?


----------



## rio_grande

RV he says makes my tent feel awfully insecure :)

We leave in 1 week from this morning,,, been waiting for this most of the winter, now this close I am trying to slow it down a bit... Too much to do to little time to do it in...


----------



## bamafan

How many BAMA shirts should I bring? I would hate for any one to be left out!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 It's been a long time since 1992 and the Hurricanes  beat down.


----------



## pineywoods

Dawn I understand and hope you can make the next one.
Mike I hope you manage to make it your on a roll with them since you started coming and this one should be a good one for sure.
Bamafan them shirts are just plain ugly but I'm sure there will be some good looking blue and orange around  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






I hope to see all the friends I've met before and some new ones too. If ya'll can make it come on over


----------



## sumosmoke

Between you and I, Tim, we should have enough bama shirts to get them through 2 days of the gig. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The only good looking blue and orange that's around your place, Jerry, are the beautiful colors in the sky.


----------



## jaxgatorz

ouch


----------



## sumosmoke

Lol @ Mike. LSU will also be well represented with at least 2 of the people planning on attending (Al and Rick). Not too shabby that we are the dominant conference in college football (but that's a whole other discussion for an entirely different thread). 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Roll Tide! (13 and countin')


----------



## jaxgatorz

Geez, u countin all those ones when u were the only school any1 was allowed to go to??and had 400 scholarships and recruited every1 just so they couldnt go to another school?  lol.. If i didn't tell ya in Jan, congrats and enjoy.. Cuz we aint goin nowhere soon..


----------



## bamafan

Do I need to bring my big shrimp boil pot for anything?


----------



## alblancher

BTW  Bama at Baton Rouge that weekend


----------



## pineywoods

I will have two turkey fryers there but if you want to bring it then bring it. One of my fryers is a pain it has that new safety crap and timer on it.


----------



## rio_grande

MMM Shrimp he said,,,, I do love sea food... 

Bagged some goat today for the festivites..


----------



## grouper sandwich

Counting down the days!

Laurel, I'll send you a PM with something for the shopping list.


----------



## sumosmoke

Sounds good, Brian.

Jeff, I also got your PM with the grocery list add-on's. No problems. 

For all others, if there's something you need the group to pick up on the grocery list, please send me a PM no later than this Friday.


----------



## mballi3011

Don't worry there Mike I'll be there with something GATOR on, in, and around me. Now you can bring all the Bama shirts you want to BAMA fan we will need so extra shop towels during the smoking. 

Yepper and the sun is Orange and the sky is Blue


----------



## pineywoods

Well things are shaping up nicely for the Gathering looks like we'll have two big smokers my Lang 84 and Bamafan's brand new Bubba Grills smoker along with my GOSM. As for food we should have a couple bushels of oysters, butts, briskets, goat, lamb, chicken, Dutch's beans, abt's, fatties, smoked eggs, and some taters. For breakfast its gonna be eggs, some of the bacon we made, and taters one morning the other morning will be biscuits and sausage gravy. Some where in there will be Sandy's great homemade cinnamon buns as well. Looks like we are going to have a good turn out but may need more people to eat all the food 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 We still have tent spots as well as RV spots so ya'll make plans to attend if you can we'd like to meet you.
For those of you that are coming please send me a PM and let me know your still coming and how many people your bringing so we can get an idea of how many are coming of course we'll have extra for any last minute people that decide they can make it


----------



## sumosmoke

Final notice to get any last minute grocery items, or special requests, PMd to me by *end of day Friday*, 4/9. Jeff/Brian, your grocery items have been added to the list.

Thanks!


----------



## bamafan

Any keg will do!


----------



## pineywoods

Sounds like theres gonna be a crawfish boil Friday evening!!!!!!!!


----------



## rio_grande

Man I was hoping to hear that... Just got back from Bass pro and walmart. As of now I have everything I need for the trip except organization..... 

Sounds like it is going to be a great event..


----------



## bamafan

Damn I hope I can make it there by then. What time?????


----------



## pineywoods

I'm not for sure what time it will be as I'm not fixing it. That being said I would suspect it would be a later than normal dinner since most will be coming in on Friday.


----------



## pineywoods

Well its countdown time hope everybody is having a good week and getting packed up and ready to go


----------



## bamafan

Friday's not going to get here fast enough!!!!!!!!!!! The weather forecast looks great all weekend. Appears lots of subscreen will be required.


----------



## jaxgatorz

Well it's officially official.. I won't be able to make it.. I really wish i could ..As if everything else isnt great to eat , now you throw in a crawfish boil !! Oh well, i reckon i need my job, darnit..Make Laurel and Brian do a shot of single malt for me .


----------



## shooterrick

Sandy and I have had a upper resperatory thing goin since last Thursday but between the meds and rest i think we still are coming.  If We are told by our Dr. we are contagious we will not come.  Other than that it is a go.  May be in bed early while there but dammmm I aint gonna miss this one if Doc says is ok!


----------



## sumosmoke

Mike - so sorry to hear you're missing this one. Will miss ya for sure, but will try to get together soon.


----------



## sumosmoke

Aww dang it, Rick. Sorry to hear that you and Sandy are both sick. Hope those antibiotics kick in soon and we see ya at the gig.


----------



## ron50

Hope you all have a great time.

I will be there in spirit.

Ron


----------



## grouper sandwich

Just put two bushells of oysters on order for Friday morning.


----------



## cheapchalee

Talk about making a person HOMESICK, I grew up in that neck of the woods.  Graduated from Rutherford High School in 1970.  Lived in Bear Creek for years, mom and brothers still live there.  Well you guys have a good time.  crawdads and goat, oh man oh man.  Just drooling sitting her in the desert.

Have Fun, 

Chalee


----------



## shooterrick

Well unless things take a health turn for the worse we are comiing.  Sandy bought 5lbs sugar and 10 lbs flour for the cin rolls.  One good hand for me and allergy pills and stuff and I am there for better or worse!  LOL


----------



## mballi3011

Now it is a go for me too. I have arrived at work (in west palm beach) days earily so we can get enough worked done so I can be freed to travel friday night to Jax and then either fri or sat to travel to talle. So I wouldn't miss this one and we will have to do some funny something for the sleeping but it will be worked out so day. But I will be attending.


----------



## sumosmoke

Ron - one of these days .... would love to meet ya 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





They are a fan favorite at the gathering. As host, for every oyster that is shucked, Brian has to shuck 2 for Jerry. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Would love to have ya at one of the gatherings if you're ever back this way, Chalee.

Awesome news, Rick!! So glad to hear both of you will be making it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm heading up early Friday morning and hope to arrive between 11 - 11:30 with groceries in tow, along with a nice bottle of single malt scotch.


----------



## grouper sandwich

Don't forget my cooler Mark, my boat misses it.


----------



## bamafan

I'm packing the trailer now. Piney do you have splitting tools/wood? I can bring my maul and sledge if required. New trailer is getting fuller and fuller! Gonna have to throw some thing out to make room for tasty beverages and ice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sumosmoke

In case Jerry doesn't reply to the post, he's got plenty of wood and a nice log splitter that was the hit of past gatherings!


----------



## bamafan

Well I'll leave ole manual spliiter at home
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I don't remember splitting wood so hard when I was ypung.


----------



## pineywoods

Splitting wood around here isn't too hard. I have enough cherry and pecan to run the smokers so you don't need to haul any. Rick glad to hear you and Sandy are feeling better and will be attending. Mike you'll be missed.


----------



## shooterrick

Packing as I type this.  Soon to start loading the SUV and leaving 6am in the morn.  That should put us at camp between noon and 1pm or so.  See ya all then.


----------



## eman

Just found out the wife can take off at noon fri and i'm off all day made the call and got us a room at the holiday in express. only $89.99 a night.
 Will be leaving here around 2pm so should be there between 7-8pm.
 How hard is the camp to find at night???


----------



## pineywoods

The directions are exact to the tenth of a mile but you also have the camp number with the directions so if you have any problems give me a call and I'll meet up with you and lead you in


----------



## DanMcG

Sounds like it's going to be a great turnout and a lot of fun. Don't forget lots of Q-view for us unfortunate ones.


----------



## bbrock

Jerry sound like you all are going to have a blast..Wish I could have made it down there to meet you and the other fine folks. I will be thinking about all the smoke filled air this weekend hope to see some good Qview.


----------



## suthrngrllr

Man it sounds like everybody is gonna be there and have a heck of a blow-out. I wish I wasn't working cause I'd be right up in the middle of the smoke with ya'll. But maybe next time, Have Fun, God Bless and Everyone be Careful.


----------



## sumosmoke

Just arrived at camp. It's a gorgeous day! Having smoked prime rib for lunch with Jerry, Karen, and Jeff. Ready to kick off a great weekend!!


----------



## eman

i saw that post .Wondered if there was going to be any leftovers.
 Leaving in about 10 min headed y'alls way.  Be there in approximatly 5 hrs.


----------



## pineywoods

Ya'll don't know what your missing PICS later


----------



## grouper sandwich

Jerry, we're out of tequelia, go get us some more...


----------



## clark artman

can you give us directions to N Fl Gathering would like to come.  We are from Ocala Area.  Just started smoking this past year would love to visit and check out and meet all.


----------



## pineywoods

Clark I sent the directions if you have any other questions just let me know


----------

